
VB Goes Mobile: Announcing “Visual Basic for Windows Phone Developer Tools - RTW - Garbage
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vbteam/archive/2010/11/29/vb-goes-mobile-announcing-visual-basic-for-windows-phone-developer-tools-rtw-quot.aspx
======
rrrhys
For the love of god, let it die?

~~~
rskar
Relax, this ain't your grandpa's BASIC.

